# Tobacco Cellar Pics



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I know that Fatmandu showed us some pics of his but I couldn't find them so I decided to make a formal thread of this.

Here's mine in all its glory. The first picture is what I have in the cellar. Some for aging some I just haven't opened yet. The top is all tinned stuff and the bottom is bulk that I've sealed up for aging. Mostly Samuel Gawith St. James Flake and Hearth & Home's AJ's Vaper so far. More will be added shortly!!

The next picture I am ashamed to say is everything that I've got open. I'm still in the "want to try everything" phase but I'm slowly smoking through everything.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks good Scott - you are much more organized than I am. I've got a 2003 Liberty box full of bags (samplers), and a cardboard box overflowing with tins of this, jars of that, and a couple plastic containers that I've pressed into service. I am so ashamed...


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I didn't include a picture of the box that I have all my ziplock samples in. That is embarassing!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL.."want to try everything phase'' I never got out of that phase.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> LOL.."want to try everything phase'' I never got out of that phase.


No Sex Talk in here!!!! Ha-Ha!! Guys if you get a chance to hang out with Sondra do it. You won't be sorry!! She's a wild one.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice pics of the tobacco cellar.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang! Thats a ton of tobacco... a 50g tin lasts me a few weeks, maybe even a month.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Great shots Bro...nothing to be ashamed of, looks pretty organized to me. I've talked w/a guy who said he had 50 or more tins opened at any given time. B4 you kno it, your desk will resemble KIP's!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish my pipe tobacco looked like that!

I've got 3 ziplocks in a leather bag - one from Fatmandu (the rumcake) and two from my local B&M. Your pictures give me something to shoot for...


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Doc,

Check out some of the ones here:

http://agingfaq.nocturne.org/cellargallery.php


----------



## bosipipes (Jun 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice cellar Kirk!!! I assume that since these pictures are from 2005 that the cellar has grown a bit.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I did't see the photo of the guard dog or anti personnel detectors! nice stash!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Doc,
> 
> Check out some of the ones here:
> 
> http://agingfaq.nocturne.org/cellargallery.php


Doc Perry and CARLOS are lengendary!!!


----------

